# In the mailbox this morning!!



## finsruskw (Jan 29, 2020)

From Kurt, after an inquiry  about replacements for the crappy name tags on the used vise I picked up in MN last week.
Impressed with the customer service even though I have never bought anything from them!!


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 29, 2020)

Good for them!  Bravo Kurt


----------



## Superburban (Jan 29, 2020)

I guess anyone should take a close look when buying a vise, and not go by the sticker to believe it is a Kurt, and not a chinese knock off, with a real sticker.


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 29, 2020)

I believe it's a real one
Had the original sticker on board yet.
And, as I discovered, there is a shallpw channel milled in the side of it for it to fit, at least on this vintage  C675.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 29, 2020)

I hope you did not take it as I was inferring anything on you. It was meant to be a general comment. I see there is also a metal tag, so that is something a buyer should look for.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2020)

Looks like a real Kurt to me since it has the tag, most people don't remove them. Good to know the labels are available. Now to get me some labels, blue paint, & knock of vises to start selling refurbished Kurts (yeah right I would never).  

BTW, a drill chuck & a drill bit are not the best things to use to tram in the vise/table, assuming that's what you are doing there. Just saying, but if it works for you....


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 29, 2020)

darkzero said:


> Looks like a real Kurt to me since it has the tag, most people don't move them. Good to know the labels are available. Now to get me some labels, blue paint, & knock of vises to start selling refurbished Kurts (yeah right I would never).
> 
> BTW, a drill chuck & a drill bit are not the best things to use to tram in the vise/table, assuming that's what you are doing there. Just saying, but if it works for you....



It was about the only way I could figure out to hold it.I
What would you suggest, I'm kinda new at this stuff!!
I'm going to move the vise in to the next/back slot of the table to get it closer to the column.
I hate the way cover hanging off the front. I already cut it in half there was so much of it.


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 29, 2020)

Superburban said:


> I hope you did not take it as I was inferring anything on you. It was meant to be a general comment. I see there is also a metal tag, so that is something a buyer should look for.


Not a problem!


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> It was about the only way I could figure out to hold it.I
> What would you suggest, I'm kinda new at this stuff!!



Ah I see. Can buy asian import indicator holders for cheap. Most work well enough. But you could easily make one with stuff laying around the shop. A rod mounted on one end of a bar & a hole on the other end to hold the indicator. Make it longer than what you are able to sweep with your set up now. Mount in a 1/2" collet but any collet size will do.

The longer length will give you better accuracy. No need to get crazy on the length, it'll just cause you to chase the indicator. 5"-6" of sweep is good enough. You'd probably wouldn't want to make it longer than the width of your table so you can check nod or make multiple holes for the indicator. If you make it less than 6" you can still sweep your vise if you prefer to do it that way (assuming your Kurt is a 6"). I like to tram directly off the table.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jan 30, 2020)

finsruskw said:


> It was about the only way I could figure out to hold it.I
> What would you suggest, I'm kinda new at this stuff!!



That rod with a thumbscrew directly to the right of the spindle is an indicator mount. I'm surprised yours has the rod - mine is just an empty hole.

If you don't trust the head and want to tram specifically from the spindle, as suggested use a collet holding drill rod or a drill blank the diameter of your indicator snug.


----------

